# looking for a jam



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

-----------------------


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9880


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey im also from hamilton up on the mountian send me a pm and maybe we can make something happen


----------

